# ABTs...again



## mikeymjr23 (Jul 3, 2017)

So I have made a basic version of ABTs multiple times. Most of the time either in the oven, or right on the grill itself.

I mix cream cheese, shredded cheddar, garlic powder and onion powder in a bowl. I then spoon it inside the pepper. Same as every other recipe. Though, I think that I might try piping it in with the wife's icing stuff...if she doesn't mind (or find out).

I have wrapped in bacon every time, but I'm seeing some of ya'll are laying a slice of bacon down on top and not wrapping. Other than saving bacon, is there any other pros/cons to this? I have enough bacon, but I'm considering doing that method.

I can't add much to. the stuff, as my wife's family is pretty bland with their eating and want everything THE SAME WAY EVERY TIME...and by the same way, they want me to use the EXACT SAME RECIPE as their cousin's girlfriends sister's husband's father did that one time that they had the food so many years ago...that's how ridiculous it can get.

I am however, considering wrapping some of these in sausage and making what I have seen referred to on here as "Armadillo eggs"?

I don't measure. I don't time stuff. Usually, when it's done, it's done. If I try a recipe (usually that I make up), and I don't like it, I won't use it again...they want consistency...

Anyways...I want to smoke them. They'll be going on the same smoker as a pork shoulder and a brisket, as well as a handful of chicken drumsticks.

I'm guessing maybe 1.5 hours? Shooting for between 225-250 for cook temp.

Pics will follow.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 3, 2017)

1.5-2 hours is usually right but it depends on how quickly your bacon cooks.  Thickness will play a big role in the time.


----------



## mikeymjr23 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 3, 2017)

[I then spoon it inside the pepper. Same as every other recipe. Though, I think that I might try piping it in with the wife's icing stuff...if she doesn't mind (or find out).]
 I then spoon it inside the pepper. Same as every other recipe. Though, I think that I might try piping it in with the wife's icing stuff...if she doesn't mind (or find out).


Zip lock w/tip cut does wonders. No fuss-No muss.
Temps are on spot-when bacons crispy-serve.
enjoy the 4th


----------



## mikeymjr23 (Jul 3, 2017)

Good idea! Will probably keep me safe from the bosses wrath as well!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

Everything sounds good to me!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 3, 2017)

MM23,I just lay a third to a a half a slice of bacon on top  and it usually crisps up well.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just put mine on. Damn Skippy.













20170703_183618.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Jul 3, 2017


----------



## lemans (Jul 3, 2017)

FullSizeRender 4.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jul 3, 2017





Split jalapeños, stuffed with cream cheese, sharp cheddar and my rub.. then wrapped in sausage and bacon. Then sprinkled with brown sugar and into the smoker with cherrywood.. they were awesome


----------

